# Shoulder Shots



## Lauren (Nov 5, 2010)

Tonight I shot at my first 8 point buck. I had a crossbow shooting 175 lb. I had a tough shot but i shot what looked like behind the shoulder. The buck instantly fell to the ground and could not get up. It army crawled its way into a thickett untill I could not see it. I for sure thought he was a goner. An hour later I went to track him and found most of the bolt. There was about 3 inchs left inside the buck and from the blood on the bolt it looks like it went in about at least six inchs. I'm sure I hit the shouldure because of my findings. As we went to track him, because of his initial reaction to the shot I figured I'd still find him dead with as much as he was struggleing just to stand up. I looked for about 2 hours untill it got dark. We found where we think he was pulling himself and only found hair. Do you think the deer is dead possibly from internal bleeding?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If he wasn't moving that fast, id have put another one in him if given the chance.

Sounds like you hit high and sent some shock through the spine. Possibly not enough to break it considering he went far enough to not be found.

The few spine shots ive had, I immediately prepare myself for a follow up shot. Sometimes they'll go down like a sack of potatoes and thats it, but sometimes, as soon as the initial shock wears off they'll get back up and be gone.


----------



## Lauren (Nov 5, 2010)

Since im 5'1 and 120 lbs my boyfriend has to cock the crossbow back before i get into the tree. I was unable to pull that weight. I'm almost worried it was my rage broad head??? After measureing there was at least 9 to 10 inchs of penitration. There was also a lot of blood where it initally layed down. Thick red blood. I dont know what to think? It was a monster.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I think your deer is dead 10 inches of penetration and that broadhead should have been dang near poked out the other side, its a lot easier to see things in the daylight than dark when you go back tomorrow you'll probably be surprised and find out you walked by him 3 or 4 times


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Outcome????????


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm would bet 10 bucks that you have a dead buck, you just have to find him. I'm not a big fan of mechanical broadheads but the Rage has a reputation of being devasting. If you got 10" of penetration, you should find him. Good luck and let us know how it plays out... :thumb:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

NDTerminator said:


> I'm would bet 10 bucks that you have a dead buck, you just have to find him. I'm not a big fan of mechanical broadheads but the Rage has a reputation of being devasting. If you got 10" of penetration, you should find him. Good luck and let us know how it plays out... :thumb:


only if the blades stayed intact


----------

